# Where do you keep your saws??



## bushinspector (Sep 9, 2009)

I like to keep our saws in a case but frankly the case that you buy is a bunch of crap. I went to order a case for the 660 and found out they don't even make one for it!!!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 9, 2009)

bushinspector said:


> I like to keep our saws in a case but frankly the case that you buy is a bunch of crap. I went to order a case for the 660 and found out they don't even make one for it!!!



In the back of the Excursion along with everything else:


----------



## Bearcreek (Sep 9, 2009)

I've never used a case and i've never seen any other professional chainsaw users that do. They're too bulky. The saws go in the back of the truck on the way to and from the job, although sometimes the truck is too full and they end up riding in the chipper. At home they stay in the loft of the shop.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Sep 9, 2009)

361, 020 and 026 stay in the side box on the F-450. 660, 020 and 361 in saw box on bucket truck. Other saws ride in the back if needed. When not in the trucks they stay with the gear in the shed...... Mike


----------



## bushinspector (Sep 9, 2009)

In the back of the Excursion along with everything else:

I'm impressed that you can get all of that gear in it. Quite the pile of tools. Does gas fumes ever become a issue?? We have been keeping all of our tools in a seperate equipment trailer but the gas smell gets pretty strong in it.


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 9, 2009)

In the barn, on the Quad, or in the Truck.

The Husky cases are great for the truck bed, but they are a PITA to keep from sliding off the wood piled up in the bed.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## miller1 (Sep 9, 2009)

My 359 stays in a husky case with some files extra plugs, stump vise, earmuffs and glasses. My 2186 rides in the back of my truck blocked in so it doesnt get all banged up, i know it doesnt sound manly but i like to keep them looking good as long as i can. All my wood gets hauled on my 14' trailer.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Sep 9, 2009)

Anywhere the wife cannot get an accurate headcount. Oh yeah, locked up safe and sound when not on the job!


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 9, 2009)

Why, in the one hand I run all my saws with, of course!! 

chipper truck, or the back of the crew cab pickup. 
or scattered around the garage in various states of repair. Nice to have a LOT of saws, though.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Shagbark (Sep 9, 2009)

In the back of the excursion when I'm pulling the dump trailer, in an aluminum truck box on a hitch hauler when I'm not. Stored in the truck box in the garage.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 9, 2009)

Shagbark said:


> In the back of the excursion when I'm pulling the dump trailer, in an aluminum truck box on a hitch hauler when I'm not. Stored in the truck box in the garage.



:greenchainsaw: Another Excursion used as a work truck!!


----------



## treevet (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike Cantolina said:


>



Gonna need a small crane if they is to rob you Mike.

Mine go under the house in the garage locked with a security cable thru them all and the pu backed up to the door. One night left new 200, 064, power pruner in bed of pick up. They got me. They must be checking all the time. I live in a hi dolla nborhood too.

Got a good claim and came out the better for it tho.


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 9, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Why, in the one hand I run all my saws with, of course!!
> 
> chipper truck, or the back of the crew cab pickup.
> or scattered around the garage in various states of repair. Nice to have a LOT of saws, though.



lol perfect


----------



## lego1970 (Sep 9, 2009)

I've only got a few saws and two of them have cases. Niether are big Stihls. I use the cases just because they are there and in the winter they keep road salt from spraying up on them when they are in the back of the P/U. Aside from that, they are kinda a pain in the butt, and I could just as easily do without them.


----------



## treevet (Sep 10, 2009)

I have talked to people and kinda used to be this way myself in that you think that no one will rob you because you are a bada$$, you live in a protected nborhood, you will get away with one unprotected night.

Not true....dedicated drug addicts are used to a life full of danger every minute and they would steal a saw from between Mike Tyson's legs with 2 hand cannons in each hand if they need a fix.


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 10, 2009)

In a locked shop. 

To be more secure I plan to put welded expanded steel doors on the front of the shelves they sit on. Also need to reinforce the main shop doors. They were kicked in once when some stuff was stolen from the previous property owner.


Mr. HE


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 10, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> In a locked shop.
> 
> To be more secure I plan to put welded expanded steel doors on the front of the shelves they sit on. Also need to reinforce the main shop doors. They were kicked in once when some stuff was stolen from the previous property owner.
> 
> ...



I would get a small safe, just light enough for one guy to drag. Fill it with coke bottles full of petrol and some gunpowder. Lock it up. Leave lots of bank cash bags around it and a hand written tally on top of it with some huge number as the last entry.

Guy will take the safe, leave the saws and try to open it with a torch.


----------



## Treetom (Sep 10, 2009)

In the back of my pick-up, cabled together and locked, with the tonneau cover also locked, backed up in my driveway under the security light, where my watchdog (noisy little Taco Bell dog) will bark like crazy if anyone tampers with it.


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 10, 2009)

Shagbark said:


> In the back of the excursion when I'm pulling the dump trailer, in an aluminum truck box on a hitch hauler when I'm not. Stored in the truck box in the garage.



What is it with you guys working out of a car?


----------



## Apocalypsse (Sep 10, 2009)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I would get a small safe, just light enough for one guy to drag. Fill it with coke bottles full of petrol and some gunpowder. Lock it up. Leave lots of bank cash bags around it and a hand written tally on top of it with some huge number as the last entry.
> 
> Guy will take the safe, leave the saws and try to open it with a torch.



I soooo gotta do that.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 10, 2009)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I would get a small safe, just light enough for one guy to drag. Fill it with coke bottles full of petrol and some gunpowder. Lock it up. Leave lots of bank cash bags around it and a hand written tally on top of it with some huge number as the last entry.
> 
> Guy will take the safe, leave the saws and try to open it with a torch.



fricken BRILLIANT.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 10, 2009)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I would get a small safe, just light enough for one guy to drag. Fill it with coke bottles full of petrol and some gunpowder. Lock it up. Leave lots of bank cash bags around it and a hand written tally on top of it with some huge number as the last entry.
> 
> Guy will take the safe, leave the saws and try to open it with a torch.


 
Somebody please rep TM for this as I cannot yet.

Wouldnt ya love to be a fly on the wall when they finally get the gas axe through the safe hinge....


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 10, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Somebody please rep TM for this as I cannot yet.
> 
> Wouldnt ya love to be a fly on the wall when they finally get the gas axe through the safe hinge....





Not really, I'd rather be about three counties away, hiding in a bunker.


Mr. HE


----------



## capetrees (Sep 10, 2009)

I put the saws in the chute of the chipper. No tool box on the one ton, only a bench seat, regular cab and no protected areas outside the truck. Might add a tool box to the chipper. Winters they come inside every night.


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 10, 2009)

Locked in the shop in an orange case on a shelf/bench/floor depending on space and current projects.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Back when I cut firewood I used a F800 stake rack dump truck. Behind the cab on the stake rack I had cut slots in a 2x6 (flat side) that fit a saw bar and I bolted that to the inside of the plywood sides of the truck. At the end of the day, provided I had left 1/2" of space in between the wood and the rack I could slide the saws blade first into those slots. They held fine, never bounced out and a chain through the handles and down to the rack and padlocked kept them safe. No fumes in the truck to breathe and I could dump the load at my yard or a customer and never have to handle the saws.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 10, 2009)

bushinspector said:


> I like to keep our saws in a case but frankly the case that you buy is a bunch of crap. I went to order a case for the 660 and found out they don't even make one for it!!!



Check out this post:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=106294

and this one:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=102569

Philbert


----------



## chemist (Sep 10, 2009)

I have an echo-330T that I keep hidden!


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wherever there is room too and from jobs, otherwise top shelf in the garage.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 10, 2009)

better question is where I keep my shotgun.


----------



## coolbrze (Sep 16, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Anywhere the wife cannot get an accurate headcount.



That is freakin hilarious, I'll 2nd that for my rabbit beagles!!! Thankfully I've got quite a few B&Ts it's hard to tell them apart


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 16, 2009)

*How I store my powersaws*

Here is an effective saw rack I use sometimes:












Otherwise I store them in my Pickup, with an all metal utility topper that I got for free! Just had to shorten it up a few inches. I built the bedslide, and it makes my job much easier!











Stihl 088, Husky 3120, two 660's, Husky 455, two husky top handles, echo power pruner, all of my climbing gear and ppe.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 16, 2009)

you are a sick, twisted man to flaunt a setup like that. :jawdrop:





Wow, what a rig.


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 16, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> you are a sick, twisted man to flaunt a setup like that. :jawdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it...now I just need to get some heavier springs for my yota!


----------



## Steven B (Sep 16, 2009)

I keep mine in the garage. I built a saw horse & seems to hold my saws pretty good. I've got enough wood left over to build me a traditional saw horse.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Sep 16, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> Here is an effective saw rack I use sometimes:
> I built the bedslide, and it makes my job much easier!



I love that bedslide.



tarzanstree said:


> Stihl 088, Husky 3120, two 660's, Husky 455, two husky top handles, echo power pruner, all of my climbing gear and ppe.



You must be cutting some big firewood to use a 088, a 3120 and 2 660's. Those are some mean saws. Love it!!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 16, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> Here is an effective saw rack I use sometimes



Nice slider.

Philbert


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 16, 2009)

> You must be cutting some big firewood to use a 088, a 3120 and 2 660's. Those are some mean saws. Love it!!



Timber Faller most of my life so I needed some big saws:






But They still come in handy now that I do tree work:


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Sep 16, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> Timber Faller most of my life so I needed some big saws:



No question about it!! I used to do a quite a bit of felling.. nothing quite as big as you show in that one picture though. I had a 088 myself but sold it a few years ago. Sometimes wish I still had it, but can hardly justify a 880 for the amount I would really use it. My 660 can really do 99% of the big stuff. And that 088 was a heavy pig thinking back..



tarzanstree said:


> But They still come in handy now that I do tree work:



For sure!! Nice saws.


I keep my saws in trucks, a dedicated trailer.. or in the shop. Maybe beside the bed would be a good place too... but wife may complain about the gasoline smell..


----------



## treemandan (Sep 16, 2009)

Apocalypsse said:


> I soooo gotta do that.



With a screen name like your I would be dissapointed if you didn't


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 18, 2009)

treevet said:


> Gonna need a small crane if they is to rob you Mike.
> 
> Mine go under the house in the garage locked with a security cable thru them all and the pu backed up to the door. One night left new 200, 064, power pruner in bed of pick up. They got me. They must be checking all the time. I live in a hi dolla nborhood too.
> 
> Got a good claim and came out the better for it tho.



Oh yeah those things are heavy, even empty.


----------

